# RAF Newton



## losttom (Aug 12, 2010)

Visited here with Goldie 87 a couple of months back and only just got the chance to upload some photos.

Loads of history on here as its been done plenty of times before 


The control tower with hangers behind








School (i think)







Onto the Dog training area/ kennels











Viewing area and compound for dog training?






Onto the officers quarters






Food servery






Bar





Another bar






Nightclub/ big bar






Cinema (where some of This is England was filmed)


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 12, 2010)

Not heard of this place..dont be afraid of putting some history ok..I need some now!!


----------



## losttom (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok- sorry heres some history, shamlessly stolen from wikipedia 

RAF Newton was assigned to No 1 Group in June 1940, when Nos 103 and 150 squadrons returned from France. These squadrons were re-equipped with Vickers Wellingtons in October 1940 but moved on to more suitable bomber airfields in July 1941.

Newton then became a training base, and for the next five years No. 16 (Polish) Service Flying Training School provided basic and advanced training for Polish airmen serving with the RAF, using RAF Tollerton as a satellite landing ground.

The station became the headquarters of No 12 Group, Fighter Command from 1946 until 1958, when Technical Training Command took over the station for electronic fitters courses.

Later the station became the home of the RAF School of Education, who moved from RAF Upwood in 1972, and the RAF Police Training School, who moved from RAF Debden in 1973 bringing their gate guardian - a Hawker Hunter F1, WT694 (now at Caernarfon Air World) - with them. Both of these units transferred to RAF Halton in the 1990s.


----------



## V70 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice report! 

Reminds me a little of RAF Turnhouse (Southern Scotland), which I explored years ago but never put photos online. 

Is the bar (with the sofa) actually an older building with visible beams, or is it made to look old? 

Some exterior shots would be great if you have them 

I can just about imagine how it would look when it was in its prime. Seems as though it's semi-secure with the relative lack of vandalism. I suppose much of the base is still in use for civilian purposes though.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the control tower with the crash tender garage beside it.


----------



## losttom (Aug 12, 2010)

V70 said:


> Nice report!
> 
> Reminds me a little of RAF Turnhouse (Southern Scotland), which I explored years ago but never put photos online.
> 
> ...



The building with the beams is a usual base type building- the beams etc are there to make it feel old

The grafitti in the cinema was from when they filmed 'This is England' as the place is fairly secure as theres about 100 caravans for roadworkers working on the nearby road on site and the hangers are used.


----------



## V70 (Aug 13, 2010)

losttom said:


> The grafitti in the cinema was from when they filmed 'This is England' as the place is fairly secure as theres about 100 caravans for roadworkers working on the nearby road on site and the hangers are used.



Thank God it's genuine road workers


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 22, 2010)

did you go to the firing range or any of the pill boxes?


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 22, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> did you go to the firing range or any of the pill boxes?



Yep went to the firing range and one pillbox, don't usually bother!


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 23, 2010)

Goldie87 said:


> Yep went to the firing range and one pillbox, don't usually bother!



I was there wednesday looking at the pill boxes but got drowned. the firing range was good (kept the torential rain kinda sheltered) so got some pics of that. Might do a report as I dont think I have seen a report on it?


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you try driving in towards the control tower? The road was barriered when i tried


----------



## losttom (Aug 30, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Did you try driving in towards the control tower? The road was barriered when i tried



We walked round the site


----------



## LiamWg (Sep 9, 2010)

nice shots mate  this place looks very interesting.


----------



## Lolz101 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice shots, i went there recently but failed miserably to get on site, as there was a massive fence around it and a rather moody farmer  Well done!!!


----------



## losttom (Sep 28, 2010)

Lolz101 said:


> Nice shots, i went there recently but failed miserably to get on site, as there was a massive fence around it and a rather moody farmer  Well done!!!




If you want to go you can come along with me as i wouldnt mind a revisit


----------



## TK421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent stuff, I pass this place often on the way to visting the inlaws, I often suggest to the missus that I would like to stop off and have a butchers, right about this time a sharp pain begins in my head as she does her death ray stare at me

I love 'This is England', and there are some great scenes from the film filmed around the site.


----------



## Locksley (Sep 30, 2010)

Brilliant. 

Also a little heads up, dunno if anyone knows but Phoenix Airsoft have recently acquired this site and are converting it for use as an urban Airsoft venue, when finished it'll be the largest in the UK. There's some info on their forum. They are currently taking bookings for 'The School' (Pic 2) which afaik is the only building they have in use atm. I'm hoping to go along at the end of october, really can't wait.


Just so noone get the bejesus scared out of them while exploring if 20+ blokes come screaming towards them with guns


----------



## Tomoco (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job fantastic pictures


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 1, 2010)

nice work chaps, water tower? thats some intresting access to say the least


----------



## DogRecon (Oct 8, 2010)

It was early last year when I and a large group visited this place. It was my first and is still a fantastic explore.
I'm surprised the place is still standing, I thought it was supposed to be demolished to make way for an 'eco town'.


----------



## Bramleyapple (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it still possible to visit Newton as I believe its now headquarters for the Highways agency for the construction of the A46? I am a model looking to shoot on location and this would be fantastic! Cheers


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry Brambleyapple we don't really allow that kind of request for information here. Please check the forum rules.


----------



## Bramleyapple (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry, came on here being friendly just out of interest! Didn't think I would be jumped on on my first post! No worries - Will now remove myself from site!


----------



## tommo (Dec 22, 2010)

Bramleyapple said:


> Sorry, came on here being friendly just out of interest! Didn't think I would be jumped on on my first post! No worries - Will now remove myself from site!




bramleyapple its not about being unfriendly towards new people, all forums have rules and alot of people put time and effort in to researching and finding new site, by all means stay and use the search facility to find new sites that u may find interesting to shot at but then do your own research and find a way in, alot of photographers use these types of sites to find new places but they just sit in the background looking

u never know u might get in to the whole exploring and find some stuff to post


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hi*



Bramleyapple said:


> Sorry, came on here being friendly just out of interest! Didn't think I would be jumped on on my first post! No worries - Will now remove myself from site!



Hi Bramley a.
As has already been said there are certain rules to the forum that have to be follwed for various reasons. 
If you descided to hang around you will realise why and we all benifit from it in the long run.
No ones jumping on you,just get your self over to the introductions and introduce yourself.
That a good place to start and it soon picks up from there.
You realy wont find a freindlier site than here on DP.
Hope to see youre post on thr intro`s soon.
Have a merry christmas & happy new year
SK 

Losttom 
i must have missed this when you first posted,so im glad its come up again.
Looks a great explore, 


SK


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2010)

Back in 1993 I visited this place for work when it was live. It was RAF Police Dog training school back then.


----------



## kitkat1963 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Great post*

Hi chaps. Well done to the OP for some great photos, they brought back so many good memories of when I was there back in 1979 - 1980. It seems so strange to see all the places I used to go all derilict and overgrown. I would love to see some photos of the 'H' blocks as they are now, especially the one nearest to the road that goes past the main gate, as that was the one where I was billeted.


----------



## nivlac (Dec 26, 2010)

Is this not the same place that is being used by a construction company to build the a46? If so how did no one see you if it was recent?


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 27, 2010)

nivlac said:


> Is this not the same place that is being used by a construction company to build the a46? If so how did no one see you if it was recent?



Yes it is being used as a base by the contractors who are widening the A46. No one saw us because we used our epic elite ninja skills, same as we would anywhere else


----------



## losttom (Jan 5, 2011)

kitkat1963 said:


> Hi chaps. Well done to the OP for some great photos, they brought back so many good memories of when I was there back in 1979 - 1980. It seems so strange to see all the places I used to go all derilict and overgrown. I would love to see some photos of the 'H' blocks as they are now, especially the one nearest to the road that goes past the main gate, as that was the one where I was billeted.



Thanks, I will have a look on my laptop if ive got any pics of the H blocks- or Goldie may have some? 



Goldie87 said:


> Yes it is being used as a base by the contractors who are widening the A46. No one saw us because we used our epic elite ninja skills, same as we would anywhere else



  it was quite 'busy' for a derelict site


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 5, 2011)

I should have some, but where they are is another matter! It wasn't as easy wandering around as it used to be thats for sure.


----------



## injinoil (Jan 18, 2011)

*RAF School of Education*

I attended RAF School of Education at RAF Newton in 1973 to complete the Senior NCO Management Course which was supposed to make us better managers. Don't know if it worked ...will leave that for someone else to confirm..or not. Good to see some of the old place still standing.

Best thing I remember was trips into Nottingham! Say no more.


----------

